# 3D photos and my Idea.



## Fly (Dec 7, 2005)

i made this hand held (look at it cross eyed)
http://www.unicyclist.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10888&d=1133817813
thought it would be better on tripod but this would be even better:mrgreen: 





+ i like making things :mrgreen: like diagrams  and smilies...


----------



## Dave_D (Dec 7, 2005)

Freaky but cool


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah! Stereoscopic photography becomes popular once more....


----------



## Fly (Dec 8, 2005)

Some experimmants









(cross eyed)
done with just a tripod.

Tommoro am going to try getting it to work with glasses :mrgreen: (my eyes hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 8, 2005)

i cant get these to work. i feel like an idiot crossing my eyes at the computer screen!!!!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 9, 2005)

Are you supposed to see two images when you cross your eyes.  All I see is the images on the other side that they would usually be.


----------



## Marctwo (Dec 9, 2005)

You should see 3 images - the one in the middle is the one to focus on.


----------



## wxnut (Dec 10, 2005)

Im blind in one eye so I cant have any of the fun you guys are.  

Doug Raflik
http://www.dougraflikphotography.com


----------



## Fly (Dec 10, 2005)

wxnut said:
			
		

> Im blind in one eye so I cant have any of the fun you guys are.


 
am gonna try something 

http://www.unicyclist.com/gallery2/...2_GALLERYSID=01df18240cd0d6949b21e5ba30f7a2b9


----------



## Fly (Dec 10, 2005)

works a little bit 
http://www.unicyclist.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=166063&g2_GALLERYSID=01df18240cd0d6949b21e5ba30f7a2b9


----------



## Fly (Dec 13, 2005)

i need to make some color filters.

any Ideas?


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 22, 2005)

ok...so you see three images. :meh: is that it????


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 22, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> ok...so you see three images. :meh: is that it????


No, when you see the three images, pay attention to the one in the middle. It's in 3D.


----------



## Glassjaw (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't get it to work .


----------



## orangetree (Jan 10, 2006)

those are really cool.... 

i love stereo pics... 

how does that thing work you made?


----------



## bobaab (Jan 12, 2006)

i got it to work! wow that's pretty cool..the one with the woman reading the newspaper looks really, really good.


----------



## Fly (Jan 12, 2006)

orangetree said:
			
		

> how does that thing work you made?


 
i haven't made it yet.  but when i do the camera  will go on the screw "for Camera" then That black thing slides along 6.5cm. So you can get the seconed image.



			
				bobaab said:
			
		

> the one with the woman reading the newspaper looks really, really good.


:mrgreen: 
Had to fight off 8 month old baby for that one:greenpbl:


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 14, 2006)

omg!! how did you do that? My eyes are KILLING me now :lmao: but that's incredible.  Just photographed from two slightly different POV's? If I get even closer to the screen the 3D effect is much stronger. But I look like a complete moron, cross-eyed and 4 inches from my screen!


----------



## Fly (Jan 15, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> omg!! how did you do that? My eyes are KILLING me now :lmao: but that's incredible. Just photographed from two slightly different POV's? If I get even closer to the screen the 3D effect is much stronger. But I look like a complete moron, cross-eyed and 4 inches from my screen!


 
put your camera on a tripod. then in front of subject remeber were middle of frame is click. grab ruler (shouldnt need a ruler but i used one) move trippod 6.5cm (distance between eyes) move center of frame were it was in the first. keeping subject still. Dont try with babys:greenpbl:

and put the photo took from the left on the right and right one on left


----------



## digicamlab (Jan 17, 2006)

Dude that is awesome. My eyes are bogging out!


----------

